# diseño de circuito logico de 8bits de entrada y 256 leds de salida



## beblum (Mar 27, 2012)

mi gente estoy diseñando un circuito para poder operar una placa cuadrada forrada de leds y por lo cual los leds prendan de la forma que yo quiero y aparentar figuras moviendose por ellos. ya hise mi contador de 8bits para obtener 256 formas de figuras en el cubo. el problema es que yo manejo muy bien el mapa de kanaugh de 5 variables, pero necesito simplificar 8 bits, por que el circuito que estoy diseñando tiene como entrada 8 variables y 256 salidas, si alguien sabe como poder simplificar un mapa de 8 variables se lo agradeceria ya que es un reto para mi, la otra opcion es usar algebra booleana para simplificar poco a poco lo mas que pueda. o si saben de un ic que me pueda ayudar, pues mejor!


----------



## chclau (Mar 27, 2012)

Algo de lo que estás diciendo no me cierra. Si tenés que encender 256 LEDs necesitás 32 registros de 8 bits cada uno, o lo que es mejor, 16 registros de 16 bits cada uno. Cada uno de los bits de esos registros representa el estado encendido-apagado de cada uno de los LEDs de la matriz cuadrada.


----------



## miguelus (Mar 28, 2012)

Buenas tardes.

Una corrección para el amigo chaclau...
el compañero beblum no está en un error, con 8bits puede seleccionar 256 Díodos Led ya que 
2^8 = 256
Supongo que lo que pretende realizar beblum es una matriz de 16x16
Con 4 + 4 bits lo tiene resuelto, con los cuatro primeros direcciona los 16 horizontales con los otros cuatro selecciona los 16 verticales.

Sal U2


----------



## chclau (Mar 28, 2012)

No estoy de acuerdo.

Eso sería cierto si cada imagen posible consistiera solamente de un pixel encendido. Pero no es esa la situación, puede haber diversas combinaciones de bits encendidos y apagados, por eso la imagen en memoria de la matriz de LEDs tiene que existir sí o sí-


----------



## peep387 (Mar 28, 2012)

pues claro que se poria con un decoder / demultiplexer de 8bit de entrada. (si lo uviera e el mercado comercial mente) pero acer una animacion con ellos.. no te serviria para encernder algun aparato dentro de los 255 que uviera.
al acer un cubo  o un cuadrado tenrias que acer barridos lo cual que cual simplemente con querer tener mas e la mi tad de led encendidos comeris 1/128 avo de Vcc lo cual que apenas alumbrarian.

para eso hay chip matriciales para led o pantallas led o lcd.
en principio con somo todos los chip que llevan las patallas de cualquier aparato. funcionan por una entrada serial que carga una ram que dispone el integrado y el mismo integrado por su cuenta ace los barricos acia los led. sulen tener tantas calidas como pixeles de base y columnas. 

si te fijas por youtuve veras alguos cubos y pantallas echos con esos integrados. pero mas normalitos.. pongamos que 128X64.. lo que no me acuerdo el nombre del modelo, o modelos. pero buscando por you tuve y leyendo los comentarios muchas veces ponen el modelo matricial que usaron

un saludo


----------



## beblum (Mar 28, 2012)

lo puedo hacer con dos 7493 por que obtengo 256 configuraciones diferentes, y lo de las caidas de voltaje en los diodos no me preocupan por que no pretendo prender todos los diodos al mismo tiempo, y si asi fuera puedo regular ese voltaje con un diodo zener, la pregunta es si hay alguna forma de simplificar 8 variables usando karnaugh u otro método, voy a buscar lo q me dijiste en youtube a ver que aparece si lo llegaras a encontrar me dejas saber, gracias desde puerto rico.



tienes razon miguelus eso es lo lo que pretendo hacer

pero tengo que hacer un circuito logico de 8 entradas, en la cuales estarán las salidas de dos contadores de 4 bits cada uno


----------



## chclau (Mar 28, 2012)

Discúlpenme pero no entiendo cómo proponen hacerlo. Yo les diría que pongan aquí un ejemplo más pequeño, incluso uno de 4x4.

Las matrices como bien han dicho se pueden hacer con barrido, pero el barrido se realiza por un lado con un registro paralelo (en este caso sería de 16), por el otro con un decodificador, en este caso de 4 a 16 que es el que va activando las columnas. Dicho sea de paso, me parece que 16 columnas barridas en forma secuencial ya muestran flicker.

Por lo tanto, quizá lo mejor sería dividir en cuatro matrices de ocho por ocho, o dos de 8x16 (8 columnas). Si alguien hizo ya una matriz de tamaño semejante sería interesante escucharlo. Yo lo más grande que he hecho fue una de 5x6 para un teclado iluminado.


----------



## beblum (Mar 28, 2012)

aqui te envio uno que estoy tomando de referencia, usaré las 8 salidas que vienen de la suma de dos 7493 y ahi tengo mis 8 salidas que entrarían al circuito que necesito hacer, en el cual tendria esa cantidad de entradas y un limite de salidas(leds) de 256, es un circuito grande pero si logro simplificarlo lo mas posible me beneficia y tengo que comprar menos compuertas logicas y todo eso.(otra cosa no entiendo a lo que ustedes le llaman "hacer barridos")


----------



## chclau (Mar 28, 2012)

beblum, no se puede hacer lo que tu dices con ocho entradas y lógica combinacional. Se necesita memoria para almacenar todos los datos de la matriz de LEDs que quieres visualizar. Yo te diría que busques en este foro o en la Internet sobre matrices de LEDs, hay muchos ejemplos ya realizados, con microprocesadores o con memorias.


----------



## beblum (Mar 28, 2012)

osea que aunque yo no prenderé todos los leds al mismo tiempo no se puede? solo voy a hacer una secuencia de leds prendidos simulando movimientos con limite de leds prendidos y aun asi no se puede? de todos modos buscaré lo que me dices a ver que aprendo, gracias


----------



## peep387 (Mar 29, 2012)

hombre si no toavi te puedes pasar alas alblas o transistores a secas. para estar todos los dias intentando acer algo como esto...






pero vamos en mi pueblo 17128a de Vcc no eno deja de ser una 128 ava parte de la corriente de entrada por muho ener que le pongas.
que si te puedes acer una pequeña matrid led con un pic y 4 componetes vasicos mas.. pues si, pero ya existen integrados para grandes cosas.

que si no siempre puedes intentar curaros con ese metodo una e estas.





iva ser espetacular el resultado....



pero que vo con  empezar con una pequeña matricial vasica que no necsita mas que un pic. y 3x4 .. que lo sacariamos del puerto b del pic.. para empezar y fijarse en posibles problemas.


----------



## beblum (Mar 29, 2012)

mi amigo ya sé como hacer sin usar memorias, me veré limitado en algunas combinaciones de leds prendidos pero es solo el comienzo, despues iré aprendiendo mas y podré modificar sin tener que saber mucho de memorias y sin usar arduino, uso lógica combinacional para tener un conteo binario que me sirve de señal para activar los transistores por los cuales estarán conectados a lo alambres que serán ánodos y cátodos de los diodos, aquí les puse un video en el cual se muestra lo que quiero hacer. como dije hay combinaciones que no puedo hacer sin memorias pero por algo se empieza, ya veré como le haga luego. vean el video para que tengan una idea, saludos.


----------



## Romyggar (Mar 29, 2012)

beblum dijo:


> mi amigo ya sé como hacer sin usar memorias, me veré limitado en algunas combinaciones de leds prendidos pero es solo el comienzo, despues iré aprendiendo mas y podré modificar sin tener que saber mucho de memorias y sin usar arduino, uso lógica combinacional para tener un conteo binario que me sirve de señal para activar los transistores por los cuales estarán conectados a lo alambres que serán ánodos y cátodos de los diodos, aquí les puse un video en el cual se muestra lo que quiero hacer. como dije hay combinaciones que no puedo hacer sin memorias pero por algo se empieza, ya veré como le haga luego. vean el video para que tengan una idea, saludos.



Hola beblum, 

Eso que quieres hacer, tener una matriz de LEDs de 16x16, y visualizar secuencias en ella es bastante extenso de elaborar....pero no complicado.

Por lo que has dicho, se cuenta con un único bus de datos de 8 bits. Pero es necesario saber que otras limitantes tienes: se puede usar micro? memorias? registros? contadores? etc. 

Lo otro es saber que tipo de imagenes quieres visualizar; imágenes de 1x1 pixel o de hasta 16x16 pixeles. Si es el primer caso, es mas fácil de hacer, y hasta es práctico implementarlo con lógica combinacional, pero si es el segundo caso, ya la cosa es muy "rudimentaria" hacerla solo con lógica digital discreta. 

Espero y me respondas, asi podré ayudarte.


----------



## beblum (Mar 29, 2012)

tienes razon en que sería rudimentaria, pero creo podria funcionar sin memorias si me limito a solo hacer configuraciones de leds prendidos que no conlleven complejidad, como por ejemplo puede simular imagenes de cuadrados moviendose sin necesidad de prender muchos leds a la ves, el proposito es ir asociandome y luego añadirle complejidad con memorias, mas bien lo hago para apreder el fundamento y luego seguir inventando. si sabes mucho del tema, me gustaria que me dijeras si con un solo transistor con una señal de entrada de un pulso de 2.5v puedo encender 4 leds de 40mA a la misma ves, si viste el video tengo dos transistores por cada 4 leds, eso mismo lo voy a hacer pero todavia no sé que tipo de transistor deberia usar, tengo que hacer los cómputos pero si tienes experiencia me gustaria saber tu opinion, gracias,



voy a usar un 555 para q me envie los pulsos al contador de 4 bits y buscar la forma de ponerle otro contador para por lo menos tener 5 bits de salida y que esas salidas vallan a las entradas del circuito combinacional que pienso hacer de 5 bits que es bien facil de hacer


----------



## Romyggar (Abr 2, 2012)

beblum dijo:


> tienes razon en que sería rudimentaria, pero creo podria funcionar sin memorias si me limito a solo hacer configuraciones de leds prendidos que no conlleven complejidad, como por ejemplo puede simular imagenes de cuadrados moviendose sin necesidad de prender muchos leds a la ves, el proposito es ir asociandome y luego añadirle complejidad con memorias, mas bien lo hago para apreder el fundamento y luego seguir inventando. si sabes mucho del tema, me gustaria que me dijeras si con un solo transistor con una señal de entrada de un pulso de 2.5v puedo encender 4 leds de 40mA a la misma ves, si viste el video tengo dos transistores por cada 4 leds, eso mismo lo voy a hacer pero todavia no sé que tipo de transistor deberia usar, tengo que hacer los cómputos pero si tienes experiencia me gustaria saber tu opinion, gracias,
> 
> 
> 
> voy a usar un 555 para q me envie los pulsos al contador de 4 bits y buscar la forma de ponerle otro contador para por lo menos tener 5 bits de salida y que esas salidas vallan a las entradas del circuito combinacional que pienso hacer de 5 bits que es bien facil de hacer




Hola *beblum*,

Bueno, es ya decision tuya el hacer manualmente la visualizacion, pues me pregunto como podras por ejemplo, cambiar la visualizacion de un cuadrio por un triangulo, o una linea...sin modificar el hardware.... ¿?

Lo otro es que, hay transistores que manejan varios amperios de carga, así que manejar varios LEDs simultaneamente no es un inconveniente... Lo que debes tener en cuenta es la corriente Colector-Emisor ("Ice" en transistores BJT-NPN) sea mayor a la suma de todas las corrientes de los LEDs que vas a manejar. Creo que si miras el datasheet del 2N2222 *aquí*, prodras ver que la corriente de este transistor es de 500mA en condiciones de carga recomendadas, se puede hasta 800mA de carga (mámixa). Este transistor es muy común en las tiendas de electrónica, y es barato.

Sobre el circuito controlador, seria útil que me hicieras un diagrama (así sea a mano). Si decides hacerlo, usa los denominados bloques lógicos (ej: una caja que tendría una combinacional adentro, tal combinacional no sabes cual es, pero debería hacer esto, y lo otro y aquello, etc.)

Salu2


----------



## beblum (Abr 2, 2012)

si, si ya cuando estaba simulando como deberian prender me di cuenta que para hacer triangulos tendria que usar PIC's por que necesito que se apague un led y prenda el otro tan rapido que los dos se vean que estan prendidos, y con lógica combinacional seria casi imposible a menos que use una gran cantidad de multiplexers, he aprendido un montón, aún con los transistores no podia hacer todo tipo de imagen por que cuando quería prender a la misma ves diodos que no fueran adyacentes se prendian otros que yo no quería, vi un programa arduino que por lo que veo es bien fácil de manejar y lo voy a comprar, de esa forma no tendría limites para cualquier imagen que quiera que se vea. todo ha sido por aprender y cada ves aprendo mas, grax a todos por los consejos.


----------



## Romyggar (Abr 2, 2012)

beblum dijo:


> si, si ya cuando estaba simulando como deberian prender me di cuenta que para hacer triangulos tendria que usar PIC's por que necesito que se apague un led y prenda el otro tan rapido que los dos se vean que estan prendidos, y con lógica combinacional seria casi imposible a menos que use una gran cantidad de multiplexers, he aprendido un montón, aún con los transistores no podia hacer todo tipo de imagen por que cuando quería prender a la misma ves diodos que no fueran adyacentes se prendian otros que yo no quería, vi un programa arduino que por lo que veo es bien fácil de manejar y lo voy a comprar, de esa forma no tendría limites para cualquier imagen que quiera que se vea. todo ha sido por aprender y cada ves aprendo mas, grax a todos por los consejos.



Hola *beblum*,

Veo que te decidiste por usar un microcontrolador...pues la verdad, ya estaba pensando en varios métodos para lograrlo por lógica combinacional y con contadores , sin embargo desde un principio este fué tu hilo y por lo tanto creo que aqui terminará.

Como aspecto final, por ejemplo si quisieras experimentar tu teoría de no usar micros y tuvieras una matriz de 8x8 leds (mas modesta que 16x16); Entonces para mostrar texto, figuras y otras cosas (animaciones simples), no necesitas un PIC como tal; puedes usar un par de memorias EEPROM de 8 bits de ancho, y un contador binario. Con estos elementos, puedes visualizar cualquier cosa en dicha matriz pequeña, aún podrías mediante botones o pulsadores, seleccionar una determinada figura, moverla, etc...o hasta un juego simple (como snake, pong etc).

Ahí te dejo la inquietud, y te digo esto es porque yo hice un proyecto en el que sin microcontroladores tenia que mostrar mi nombre completo e la pantalla de un osciloscopio analógico. Cambien en otro proyecto tenia que mover un punto(led encendido) en una matriz 8x8. Ambos proyectos los desarrolle con lógica combinacional, y 2 EEproms de 8 bits.

Un dia cuando pueda volver a trabajar en la electrónica, los volveré a hace y los publicaré en este foro.

Salu2


----------



## beblum (Abr 3, 2012)

ohhh claro que ese trabajo llama la atención si se hace sin controladores, pero aún asi se necesita la memoria, en un principio lo quise hacer solo con lógica pero sería casi imposible a menos que use un transistor por led o me invente una forma mas util de hacer el arreglo de leds en una parrilla, leeré un poco más acerca de las memorias que me dijiste a ver que hago, saludos


----------



## Romyggar (Abr 4, 2012)

beblum dijo:


> ohhh claro que ese trabajo llama la atención si se hace sin controladores, pero aún asi se necesita la memoria, en un principio lo quise hacer solo con lógica pero sería casi imposible a menos que use un transistor por led o me invente una forma mas util de hacer el arreglo de leds en una parrilla, leeré un poco más acerca de las memorias que me dijiste a ver que hago, saludos



Hola beblum,

Si quieres investigar mas, puedes consultar el datasheet de la memoria que usé en el proyecto que mencioné anteriormente, visita este *enlace*. o descarga el pdf adjunto.

Estuve pensando y además de las memorias EEPROM, se pueden usar arreglos de *registros tipo D* y aparte de las memorias puedes usar *máquinas de estado*, pero pues, eso ya es a juicio tuyo. 

Si sigues con la iniciativa con la que abriste este hilo, entonces pienso que deberías rebajarle a los criterios de diseño (como bajar de 256 LEDs a unos 64 máximo), de esta manera se podría simplificar el hardware necesario y la teoría para diseños mas grandes seria la misma.

Salu2


----------



## fernandob (Abr 4, 2012)

me voy a meter para dar una simple opinion :
asi de paso me ayudan a ejercitar la cabeza a ver si estoy perdido o no , esto que pondre es solo un analisis , o uso de el coco , como solo pensar antes de hacerlo:


me quiero hacer un cubo de 16 * 16 leds., quedaria lindo y haria figuras
diria que eso suma 256 leds, asi que con 8 bits de entrada los controlo diria ....
 a ver.
con 8 bits de control puedo direccionar los 256 leds, ........pero uno a la vez.
coño ..... y eso en que afecta??
puedo prender uno , y luego otro , pero el anterior se apaga.....
que puedo hacer ?? solo un puntito moviendose 

ah.. ya se , voy a usar eso que se llama multiplexado , voy a mirar a ver como es:
y si, podria hacer una pequeña forma, con un poco de esfuerzo voy encendiendo de a uno un grupito y luego vuelvo a encenderlos asi los refresco.
asi mantengo una figura.
pero primero voy a ver cuantos puedo multiplexar de una vez y que se vea como que estan todos prendidos, por que seguro que si quiero multiplexar muchos se va a notar un parpadeo o algo  .

ya esta, tuve que agregar un circuito para que barra esos leds y asi hice el multiplexado, queda bien, no puedo hacer mucho dibujo pero queda bien .
eso si , prende eso fijo y tuve que hacer las conexiones soldadas, como lo movere 
y ademas esa figura parece chica, un punto gordo, no son muchos leds....

ahora quisiera que eso se mueva, por que si bien estoy haciendo que quede un grupito de leds prendidos con un control de 8 bits que solo da ordenes DE A UNO  , pero esa figura no se mueve.
la cosa se complica si quiero que se mueva, por que cada movimiento de la figura seria modificar el grupo de leds que voy a multiplexar.
y ya vi que no puedo multiplexar mas de 8 leds (por dar un ejemplo) asi que la figurita es bastante pobre, no tiene mucha forma......
tengo 2 problemas nuevos:

1-- el poder encender a la vez mas leds 
2 -- el manejar coherentemente ese lio de leds y hacer que parezca que se mueven .


1 -- si quiero encender la cantidad de leds que se me canten cuando se me cante , pues que estoy mirando que tengo que manejar los leds de otro modo, no es solo la cosa un registro de entrada de 8 bits y listo, podria hacer que los leds se configuren en 16 panales de 16 leds cada uno pero para no multiplexar como venia haciendo deberia hacer algo mas "inteligente"...............
tipo que cada led tenga una memoria y yo desde mi control refresque la informacion .
seria un multiplexado de la info , no de la energia para que encienda.
pero asi se complicaria mas aun el circuito , tendria que ver que hay para poner memorias y como lo controlo.
veo que hay otros modos.........pero todo complica.

2 -- manejar ese lio de leds para que cada movimiento de 256 puntos sea algo coherente y haga un dibujo lindo es memorizar cada instante 256 bits (no 8 ) y el movimiento .......
si el efecto requiere de 15 pasos o cambios de figuras entonces tendre que memorizar 256 * 15 bits.......no es eso 8 bits.
es como pasar una pelicula de 15 fotogramas , cada fotograma es de 256 bits. 
me estoy metiendo en un buen lio .
no es soplar y hacer botellas.
y veo que tampoco hay un el mapa de kanaugh que me ayude, por que no pasa esto por ahi .


no habre agarrado un primer proyecto un poco gordo ??


----------



## beblum (Abr 4, 2012)

grax romyggar, lo estaré leeyendo, 

fernandob: 
digamos q no es como lo terminas, por que la idea de los 256 leds venia del 2^8 por que queria hacerlo con 8 entradas y eso es por que el sentido comun no el conocimiento me llevó a pensar q hubiera sido posible, o sea que ya si has leido todo sabrás que en un principio se escuchaba bien pero no era tan facil como se escuchaba, asi que gracias a que personas que saben más que yo me dieron buenos datos y aumentó mi conocimiento y veo otras formas de hacer lo mismo con menos elementos, con la diferencia que he leido más de lo que pensaba que tenia que leer, a quien le conviene que así sea? a mi, aqui sigo aprendiendo y si no tengo la mentalidad de hacer cosas q estén a otro nivel, mejor que quedaba en primer grado y no estudiaba na'  asi que no es un proyecto gordo como tu dices, lo que importó fue la idea en un principio y el resultado será el mismo pero con mucho mas conocimiento del tema, aunque te doy crédito por que hay que empezar con menos pero ya yo habia hecho una matrix de 8*8 leds  para probar mis conocimientos y creo que no está nada mal, pero fue un analisis completo lo que hiciste jejeje


----------



## fernandob (Abr 4, 2012)

no era una critica sino mas bien me hice un resumen de como las cosas se complican para llegar a la realidad.

solo eso


----------



## Romyggar (Abr 4, 2012)

Bueno señores,

Creo que la conclusión de esto es que se tiene que usar un elemento con buena memoria, ya sea un micro o memorias discretas (y su respectivo circuito de control). El multiplexado es mas sencillo si se encienden 8 leds al tiempo y se tiene un circuito de barrido automático...

Pero bueno, * beblum*, si te decides a intentar superar tu propio reto, te estaré apoyando.  

Por cierto *fernandob*, he leído varios de tus mensajes en diferentes hilos, y diría que eres un crítico-analítico-super-realista (jejeje lo digo de buena fé).


----------



## chclau (Abr 4, 2012)

Yo pienso que el análisis de fernandob está bueno porque lo que sucedió en este hilo nos pasa a todos muchísimo, tenemos una idea, pero sólo cuando la plasmamos, sólo cuando la realizamos nos damos cuenta de cómo se hace realmente. Muchas veces a costa de transpiración y hasta horas de sueño. Pero no hay nada más lindo que el día que lo probamos y anda... y en electrónica, es la única manera verdadera de aprender. Haciendo.


----------



## peep387 (Abr 5, 2012)

y digo yo que para empezar no le vale un cubo de 3x3.
porque ya de 16x16 o mas se requieren matriciales led o acerse una matricial apartir de bufer.
diria de memorias. pero una memoria la ariamos funcionar por barridos iguel mente que irian de 8bit en 8. en una bufer poriamos cargar simplemente 8bit y despues la siguiente bufer otros 8 y asi sucesivamente, la cuestion que requeriria mucho circuito o muchas buffer. por eso lo que comento e una matricial led. que ya esta casitodo echo en un solo chip (con muchas patillas de salias..

pero que bueno siempre se puee seguir matando mosquitos con mocos.

un sludo


----------



## beblum (Abr 5, 2012)

jejeje la crítica la tomé de buena fé, pero es como dice el compañero, hasta que uno no decide moverse a diseñarlo es que uno se da cuenta de que no sería tan facil como en un principio se pensó, pero de todos modos aqui estoy pa aprender, y de todos modos sino puedo hacer el de 256, de seguro alguno voy a hacer y lo subiré aqui para compartirlo, saludos a todos


----------



## peep387 (Abr 6, 2012)

jejejjeje..  la cuestion es intentarlo... pero las pacticas en este mundillo al final no prestan mucho por la peridas en tiempo y dinero.. pero bueno eso era algo ms que logico
jejejejjeje

venga, un placer y suerte

que bueno yo en ese tema solo ess luces aciendo paranollas y solo son 12.. pero las conect como tienes dibujado por hay del puerto b1 al b7 3X4=12, jejejejje pero cosas mas grandes ya es algo mas complejo


----------



## fernandob (Abr 6, 2012)

peep387 dijo:


> jejejjeje..  la cuestion es intentarlo...* pero las pacticas en este mundillo al final no prestan mucho por la peridas en tiempo y dinero*..





que uno que dedico años a hacer eso que dices  y luego haya trabajado años mas y ya un poco cansado de eso y con un area de su oficio ya muy bien aprendida  o sea ocupado en ya ciertas ar4eas de la electronica lo diga........ pues vale.

pero que uno que comienza diga eso 

si da paja andar haciendo practicas  EN EL AREA QUE SEA  desde carpinteria a medicina , pues que nunca seras bueno en nada asi .


----------



## peep387 (Abr 9, 2012)

y tu de onde sacas que yo comienzo... niñato. 
yo ya tengo el culo muy pelado pa que unos fitipaldis que hoy en dia tiene internet cualquiera vengan contandome historias que ya teni mas que savidas con mis 16 años. y voy para 34. 
porque si tu llamas a uno entendido en la eledtronica por manejar 4 chismes ya fabricados alos cuales solo hay que leer el manual de usuario y son fabricados para que lo concten borregos sin falta de tener ni pajoleta idea.. 
pues guay pa ti tio.

no creo ser yo el que suelo acer preguntar tan estupidas en cosas tan simples y ocvias.
(a no ser a drede)


----------



## Romyggar (Abr 9, 2012)

peep387 dijo:


> y tu de onde sacas que yo comienzo... niñato.
> yo ya tengo el *culo* muy pelado pa que unos *fitipaldis* que hoy en dia tiene internet cualquiera vengan contandome historias que ya teni mas que *savidas* con mis 16 años. y voy para 34.
> porque si tu llamas a uno entendido en la *eledtronica* por manejar 4 chismes ya fabricados *alos* cuales solo hay que leer el manual de usuario y son fabricados para que lo concten *borregos* sin falta de tener ni *pajoleta* idea..
> pues guay pa ti tio.
> ...



Amigo *peep387*, veo que tomaste algún mensaje previo como si fuera algo personal....

Es respetable tu forma de ver las cosas y tu experiencia...pero también es respetable para los demás.....yo soy ingeniero electrónico, y mi pasatiempo es hacer diseños en electrónica (manejo de leds, programación lógica, sensores etc.). Cualquier proyecto así sea un capricho es bienvenido, las horas de dedicación de los que frecuentamos en este foro son precisamente las que apartamos a modod de ser solidarios con los que tienen alguna dificultad, o tienen ese entusiasmo por este mundo.

Si tu crees que pedir ayuda para un proyecto que no es lucrativo o requisito académico, es una pédida de tiempo, déjame decirte que *estas muy pero muy mal parado!*

PD: Se me hace difícil leer tus mensajes porque *escribes demasiado mal y de manera soez.* (¿De verdad tienes 34 o *quizá son 16*?)

PD2: no hay necesidad de reinventar la Rueda para avanzar en la electrónica....¿o acaso quieres que en esta época se vuelva a enseñar sobre tubos al vacío? Quien quiera trabajar con ellos, allí está la Internet, pero si todo es mas fácil ahora es porque hubo gente que invirtió gran parte de su vida en mejorar la nuestra (tecnológicamente hablando)

En fin, es respetable su pensamiento, pero precisamente es *suyo*, no mio, no de nadie mas en este foro, asi que como dicen en mi país "jalándole al respetico puej".

Salu2


----------



## fernandob (Abr 9, 2012)

peep387 dijo:


> y tu de onde sacas que yo comienzo... niñato.
> yo ya tengo el culo muy pelado pa que unos fitipaldis que hoy en dia tiene internet cualquiera vengan contandome historias que ya teni mas que savidas con mis 16 años. y voy para 34.
> porque si tu llamas a uno entendido en la eledtronica por manejar 4 chismes ya fabricados alos cuales solo hay que leer el manual de usuario y son fabricados para que lo concten borregos sin falta de tener ni pajoleta idea..
> pues guay pa ti tio.
> ...



la verdad.........
no se por donde empezar mas que decir que te toque la "cola de paja" por lo visto.
o puse el fosforo en la mecha.

mira, esto es un foro, no se quien eres ni como eres, pero es comun que muchos lean, y en general la electronica es una aficcion, algo que a muchos les gusta y no tienen problemas en "ocupar su tiempo", si a la primera que te "sientes tocado" saltas con toda esa parva de guarangadas encima mal escritas vamos mal, por que si yo fuese igual de cabron te responderia peor aun ( prefiero ni calmado sarcasmo que a veces pega mas ) .

y mira que justo yo no soy de los que mas ocupan tiempo en pruebas hoy dia (si en mi epoca) .
es por eso que TU COMENTARIO suena demasiado desganado, como a alguien que no se molesta mucho (molesto / molestara  y demas conjugaciones)  .
uno podria tener una idea de "quien o como eres" si entra a ver tus mensajes :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/search.php?searchid=672468

calculo que los horrores de ortografia son por que eres de españa y se que se hablan dialectos muy distintos , caso contrario ..........estamos por abajo de los 12 años en educacion .
lo de el caracter podrido + la cola de paja podria imaginar unos cuantos motivos pero me los guardo por que ahi si que entrarias en erupcion.

lo que no comprendo es como te llegaste a quedar asi:


peep387 dijo:


> yo ya tengo el culo muy pelado


sin haber practicado mucho .... (no me cuentes mejor)  




asi que , por evitar problemas no releere tu mensaje , pero solo te aclarare que si no te vale la pena perder el tiempo en hacer pruebas de las cosas ya mi pregunta pasaria por saber ¿ que haces aqui ??


----------

